# Warhammer 40,000 Librarium up for Pre-Order



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Description from the website:


> This collection of 10 hardback books gathers together the rich history of and game rules for nine factions along with a copy of Warhammer 40,000: The Rules. Each book is beautifully-bound in the artwork and iconography of the faction it represents.
> 
> Presented in a slipcase this Webstore Exclusive collection contains Warhammer 40,000: The Rules and nine Codexes in a convenient small format, including:
> 
> Codex: Space Marines, Codex: Chaos Daemons, Codex: Dark Angels, Codex: Eldar, Codex: Astra Militarum, Codex: Imperial Knights, Codex: Tau Empire, Codex: Tyranids , Codex: Chaos Space Marines and Codex: Eldar.


It costs $375 USD.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

For those who want an incomplete but nicely packaged set of the current rules?

I don't get it.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

ntaw said:


> For those who want an incomplete but nicely packaged set of the current rules?
> 
> I don't get it.


It's all the current in print codexes (well at the time of this release anyways), plus the core rules for less than they cost individually all in a single box. So for people who want those other books and don't own them yet it's a decent investment.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

As a collector of things, I appreciate complete collections I guess. Glad to see yet another good deal showing up from the folks at GW though, to be sure. It irks me when their bundles are literally the cost of all the kits separately and recently they have had a massive slew of deals.


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

I like the box. I think it is more for the fluff than gaming since many need only one or two codexes, but the thing that bugs me: they left out the fluff part of the rulebook (Dark Millennium)!!!

If you do a library edition, please include the actual book what gives you the best idea of the whole 40k.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

ntaw said:


> As a collector of things, I appreciate complete collections I guess. Glad to see yet another good deal showing up from the folks at GW though, to be sure. It irks me when their bundles are literally the cost of all the kits separately and recently they have had a massive slew of deals.


One-clicks are always the same price, the boxed collections of things (like the Hammer of Cadia: http://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/Hammer-of-Cadia ) are cheaper than the individual.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Zion said:


> One-clicks are always the same price


Yup, that's what irks me. I have plenty of clicks for the internet (a dozen just utilized typing this post), and they have no place in the 'new releases' section. Next time I'll keep my vernacular straight for ya buddy k:


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

That's a cool set but, as far as 7th codices go, it'll be incomplete as soon as orks come out, and obviously no necron dex either. One of those expensive releases that always makes me wonder who is going to buy it.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

-facedesk-


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Squire said:


> One of those expensive releases that always makes me wonder who is going to buy it.


Never underestimate the appetite of fan-boys to buy multiple copies of the same thing so they can simply say they have "it". Got to love it sometimes.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

If GW had been smart they would have left space for future codex books that are yet to be released, but hey its a good price if you want whats in it.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

if all the codices were fully up to date and in hardback format then i could see myself getting it. i have the hardback A5 6th ed rules and would love an A5 codex.

as it stands though in its incomplete form then GW can jog on


----------

